# Contador binario con 555



## junior88 (Ene 14, 2010)

Buenas  a todos  los foreros. Estoy realizando un proyecto donde debo diseñar un contador binario utilizando tres temporizadores 555 , que me simule la tabla de la verdad desde 000 hasta 111 
555Temporizador A 	555Temporizador B 	555Temporizador C
0	​0	​0
0	​0	​1
0	​1	​0
0	​1	​1
1	​0	​0
1	​0	​1
1	​1	​0
1	​1	​1


, necesito dividirlos en diferentes frecuencias, de los cuales el temporizador (A) debe de estar en un periodo de 8 segundos y su frecuencias en 0.125hz, el siguiente debe estar en  un periodo de 4 segundos y 0.25hz,y el ultimo en 2 segundos y 0.5 hz , ahora esos valores lo necesito en los 555 e estado utilizando la formula  F= 1.44/(R1+2R2)C1, pero cuando observo la onda en el osciloscopio presenta un retardo significativo que altera la frecuencia de ellos y también los tiempos de alza y baja del pulso , mi pregunta es como puedo sintonizarlos para que funcione en esas frecuencias y como elimino ese retardo del pulso al inicio de la forma de onda y que formula puedo utilizar para calcular los valores correctos.  agradezco  la mayor colaboración posible a quien me pueda ayudar .


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 20, 2010)

Es decir, intentas poner en secuencia 3 LM555 operando como osciladores !!!. Vaya que te has hecho un lio. Prueba otra forma: Usa un sencillo contador binario, como el 7490 y lo alimentas con un 555 . Las salidas del contador te daran la secuencia que estas buscando y ajustando la frecuencia del 555 obtienes el tiempo que quieres. Salu2


----------



## junior88 (Ene 20, 2010)

Gracias tenocgril, lo que acabas de mencionar es exacto lo realice y lo monte pero funciono a medias debido a que es todo un lío porque el defasaje de uno de los 555 me alteraba todo el sistema de oscilación por lo tanto debían de estar muy bien sintonizado, pero de igual manera no era lo que yo esperaba, voy a intentar con ese contador 7490 que mencionaste .


----------



## fernandob (Ene 20, 2010)

tenes que poner el esquema, pero creo que si estas con el concepto de "temporizadores" vas mal,

la cosa no es tratar de hacer tiempos exactos , por que no podras jamas,.
eso seria querer embocarla de casualidad.

si miras la tabla de verdad veras que el digito menso significativo hace cambiar al que le sigue cuando cae, o sea en el flanco de bajada.
hay integrados para eso , no recuerdo si son secuenciales o combi.

pero son eso.

le metes el oscilador u y anda.
aunque no quieras.
aunque no te guste.

no se que integrado es el que te recomendarosn pero hay especificos.

ahora si te pidieron con 3 555 ............
y buehh....
a romperse el coco , fijate primero si el que t elo pidio sabe si es posible o no .


o dedica unaos dias a hacer trabajar tu cabeza, siempre aprendes un monton haciendo trabajar la cabeza en vez de preguntar.


----------



## junior88 (Ene 20, 2010)

ok tienes razón fernandob el caso es que me pidieron realizar un contador bcd pero sin la utilización de flip flop y yo pensé realizarlos con osciladores por lo cual no tuve mucho éxito porque pasado 4 minutos se desfasan unos con respectos al otro. Pero ya el tema fue cambiado por otro en el cual si entiendo un poquito mas  que este, pero  bueno ya me queda la experiencias de que antes de realizar algo o debo de tener el conocimiento necesarios o preguntar en caso de dudas. Gracias por el comentario.
Saludo....


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 22, 2010)

????. un contador binario con osciladores LM555 ???. Los contadores no se hacen asi.. hasta donde yo se. Creo que junior88 intenta "simular" el patron binario del contador binario con los LM555 pero solo es eso una simulacion y bastante mala por ese camino.... Salu2.


----------

